# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Το εκτροφείο μου απο την αρχή ως το τέλος  .....!!!

## ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

https://plus.google.com/104599438484...ts/JgykzqisTLz

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφα τα εχεις φτιαξει μερακληδικα μπραβο.

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ωραιο μπραβο!!!!

----------


## greenalex1996

Πολυ ωραιο, τυχεροι εσεις με μονοκατοικίες..

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## antonispahn

Πολυ ωραιο μπραβο

----------


## ninos

Πολύ ωραίο εκτροφείο.  Μπράβο

----------


## nikoslarisa

ωραια δουλεια.μπραβο,ευχομαι καλα αποτελέσματα να εχεις!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ όμορφα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταπληκτικό συγχαρητήρια !  :Happy0064:

----------


## Cristina

Ωραία οργανωμένα! Μπράβο!

----------


## Manostyro

Πολύ όμορφο   :Anim 25:   :Jumping0044:

----------

